

Rob Eisenberg leaving Angular 2.0 - viggity
http://eisenbergeffect.bluespire.com/leaving-angular/

======
judah
>> "Several months ago the general direction of Angular 2.0 began to change in
critical ways. I found myself fundamentally at odds with certain aspects of
the proposed design. Still, I tried to keep an open mind and explore the
various possibilities. Unfortunately, I haven't been satisfied with how things
have progressed since then. At this point, there are too many irreconcilable
differences. The Angular that's being built is not the Angular I signed up to
work on and after careful consideration I do not believe it’s best for the
Durandal community."

Ouch.

Angular 2.0 is really looking the ugly beast, isn't it? I mean, killing off
core 1.x concepts like $scope, controllers, DDO, jqLite, while introducing _a
new programming language_ to suit the framework -- even if optional -- is it
too much?

I feel Angular 2.0 isn't really Angular. It's a new framework that shares the
name only for branding purposes.

And now seeing the respected Rob Eisenberg leave the team based on
irreconcilable design differences really undermines my faith in Angular 2.0.

------
jasode
>>I am not saying that Angular 2.0 is going to be a bad framework. What I am
saying is that it is no longer fundamentally the same thing I was originally
hired to help build nor is it compatible with my vision for the future.

From what I understand, Angular 2.0 is radically different from 1.x because
the team believes the future direction of javascript development will
overwhelmingly be "web components" (like Polymer). Therefore, they redesigned
the API with that in mind and previous concepts such as $scope,etc can be
obsoleted.

Unfortunately, Eisenberg's post was vague and it would have been helpful if he
inserted a few examples of concrete code snippets to illustrate what he
fundamentally disagrees with. If he can explain concrete decisions around
syntax, semantics, etc, that would be educational for everyone.

I searched around and found that he previously[1] mentioned a future roadmap
with web components in "Durandal 3.0" so I can't tell if he currently
disagrees with web components as a concept or as a timeframe of
implementation.

[1]
[https://groups.google.com/d/msg/durandaljs/sO3ghjtfrEo/a4S7B...](https://groups.google.com/d/msg/durandaljs/sO3ghjtfrEo/a4S7Bo6KAHAJ)

~~~
judah
>> "I can't tell if he currently disagrees with web components as a concept"

From the updated DurandalJS site[0], Durandal vNext will "work well with Web
Components."

[0]: [http://durandaljs.com](http://durandaljs.com)

------
foz
I was just at Øredev in Sweden a couple weeks ago. Rob spoke about Angular
2.0, and the disagreements about direction were pretty evident in his talk
[1]. The video is online now.

[1]
[http://oredev.org/2014/sessions/angularjs-2-0](http://oredev.org/2014/sessions/angularjs-2-0)

------
ld00d
I've used Angular and Durandal and I've found Durandal to be much easier to
work with. Recently I've thought about which framework I would choose for a
future project and it wasn't easy to pick between these two given Durandal's
uncertain future as part of Angular, and Angular's apparent scorched earth
version changes.

This news makes me very happy.

~~~
orand
Interesting. One of the commenters on the parent article has come to the
opposite conclusion after starting with Durandal and switching to Angular:

"I've invested a lot in Durandal: my own startup, as well as the new tooling
for RavenDB. I was planning on migrating all these projects to Angular 2.0.
And after your leaving Durandal and thinking it would go stale, I started
building new projects in Angular 1.x.

"Now that I've used both Durandal and Angular, it's clear to me Angular 1.x is
a better framework: the NG binding system is better than KO's, I don't have to
worry about observables anymore, the dependency injection, to name a few."

~~~
judah
That was me. Yes, Angular 1.x is clearly superior to Durandal 2.x.

That said, I'm happy with the news that Durandal will see a vNext. I believe
Rob will make it into what Angular 2.0 should have been.

------
serve_yay
That's a tough spot to be in, sounds like a series of difficult decisions. I
wish him the best of luck, watching the Durandal NextGen video now. (Which
apparently pre-dates all this.)

------
alphonse23
God, this things are so "public", I could never imagine myself publicly
leaving a dev team... But maybe I haven't been working long enough.

